# Dayan 5 ZhanChi testing product prototype version



## WitEden (Feb 23, 2011)

These are Dayan 5 - Zhan Chi (Chinese: 展翅) testing product prototype version,not offical version

These are better Collecting than Speeding

Black and ABS Primary color are the second testing product prototype version

Green color is the first testing product prototype version

These have not DaYan LOGO on Cube center caps

I have only 2~3 pcs per color

Size:57MM

Cube weight:85g~92g




















*On WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=278*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

WitEden said:


> These are better Collecting than Speeding


 
Gotta add a turbo kit and a NOS system then.


----------



## AaronsDaBomb (Feb 23, 2011)

When is the final version gonna come out?


----------



## WitEden (Feb 23, 2011)

Mabye wait for 1~2 months


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

Inb4 they come out with another A-V sized version of this soon


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 23, 2011)

i really wanna order it, i wonder how long shipping would be to us....


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine!!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 23, 2011)

bought it


----------



## theace (Feb 23, 2011)

Too bad the shipping is expensive. I would've ordered otherwise


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

Purchased one (primary color). Who bought all the black ones before I could get to them?


----------



## Zyrb (Feb 23, 2011)

is the middle one white or transparent?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

Zyrb said:


> is the middle one white or transparent?


 
I'm guessing "primary" means the base color of the plastic being used. So it'll be a creamy color as opposed to pure white.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

Nobody wants the green ones?


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Nobody wants the green ones?


 
Who buys green cubes? 
Black/white>Blue>Everything else


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

Edward said:


> Who buys green cubes?
> Black/white>Blue>Everything else



This guy:

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/forums/topics/show/4160986-mf8-legend?page=last

He specifically mentions that it's green so it must be a cool attribute for a cube...


----------



## Hexi (Feb 23, 2011)

Why the fu*k are all the dayan cubes white this way... I think white should be #FFFFFF not this ugly transparent white.


----------



## Zyrb (Feb 23, 2011)

Ordered a Primary colour one, Can't wait until it comes!


----------



## zenzzzz (Feb 23, 2011)

How cost is final version?


----------



## Erzz (Feb 23, 2011)

Edward said:


> Who buys green cubes?
> Black/white>Blue>Everything else


 
My first DIY was green. I thought it looked cool...


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 23, 2011)

WitEden said:


> These are better Collecting than Speeding


 
I hope this is not for the final product. 
Otherwise


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I hope this is not for the final product.
> Otherwise


 
me too


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the green. Mostly cause it's a prototype... I'll get the final version of well.


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 24, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I like the green. Mostly cause it's a prototype... I'll get the final version of well.


 
same! I bought the green, and then I was like.. Damn, there's like, SO many cubes I need to buy, Alpha CC, this ones final version the Lun Hui... but well.. Im a cubeoholic


----------



## Hexi (Feb 28, 2011)

Could anyone make a review? I don't know how long takes the shipping, so if someone's cube has already arrived...


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

Hexi said:


> Could anyone make a review? I don't know how long takes the shipping, so if someone's cube has already arrived...


 
It is a prototype, it is not going to project how good the finished product will be... its just a proof of concept.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 28, 2011)

Who said i want a review of finished product? And you think that there will be a huge difference? That they will make a supercube which has 360° reverse corner cutting? No... probably not. In my opinion, the difference will be minimal.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 28, 2011)

thats really neat that hes making 75% more money per cube on the prototype then on the full working model that will have no issues.


----------



## Hexi (Mar 1, 2011)

You dont know whats the price of the cube, so how do u know thats 75% more? And its more expensive because you cant get the final product yet. And u see, they're sold.


----------



## ManSpider (Mar 1, 2011)

1. Make a few hundred "prototypes"
2. Sell them for 3x price than final version
3. ?????
4. PROFIT



cannon4747 said:


> thats really neat that hes making 75% more money per cube on the prototype then on the full working model that will have no issues.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 1, 2011)

ManSpider said:


> 1. Make a few hundred "prototypes"
> 2. Sell them for 75% more than final version
> 3. PROFIT


 
fixed


----------



## Bapao (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't see what the problem is. Of course it's a rip-off seeing as these guys were probably given the cubes for free as testers and then flogged them off. As long as people are willing to spend money on things like this, there will be a market. 
I bought one because I think it's cool to have a prototype in my collection. I'll be getting the final model too...


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

It arrived...






By b4p4076 at 2011-03-08





By b4p4076 at 2011-03-09

The guy that stated that it isn't good as a speed cube must have been high. 
I had a last set of CubeSmith tiles that were just waiting for that one special cube. Well this is it, I slapped them straight on there after having only played with this for a minute or two. It's better than a GuHong (same size though) but I haven't used it enough to say if I like it better than a LingYun. Corner cutting is insane, it hasn't popped yet, but it isn't as fast as a LingYun let alone an MF8 3x3x3 turn wise(the MF8 locks up often to keep things fair).
If this is not as good as the finished product then we're in for the best cube ever....


----------



## RTh (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks nice, any ''clickyness'' or strange feel turning? Is there much friction or just the same as in a Guhong?


----------



## zenzzzz (Mar 9, 2011)

ิI think it is better than guhong. It's smooth fast but cornercut can't 45+ (guhong can 45+) 
Also I change my maincube from guhong to zhanchi .


----------



## Owen (Mar 9, 2011)

So it's a unlubed prototype, and it's better than a Guhong?!

Guys, get ready for a hype-storm.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Owen said:


> So it's a unlubed prototype, and it's better than a Guhong?!
> 
> Guys, get ready for a hype-storm.


 
It came assembled and prelubed although I'm not sure with what. Added some Lubix for good measure. 



> Looks nice, any ''clickyness'' or strange feel turning? Is there much friction or just the same as in a Guhong?


 
It's ever so slightly clicky, somewhere between a GuHong and a LingYun. The extra surface area inside is barely noticeable. 



> ิI think it is better than guhong. It's smooth fast but cornercut can't 45+ (guhong can 45+)
> Also I change my maincube from guhong to zhanchi .


 
Who needs 45? Less locking is more important IMO and this cube delivers on that point.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it more stable than a Guhong?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Is it more stable than a Guhong?


 
I'll have to test it more before I can tell you. I don't want to jump to too many conclusions just yet. There's still an air of euphoria when I use it because it's new. That might be clouding my judgment.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The guy that stated that it isn't good as a speed cube must have been high.


 
What he said was that this cube had more value in collecting than speed solving, coz these prototypes were limited version and couldn't be found anywhere else, hence they would be great collections. just to mention, the first prototype of Alpha I had been sold to more than 1000 CNY (approx 110 EUR) in China as a collection.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Shiiiiit!....I should stop using mine then....but I can't....


----------



## r_517 (Mar 9, 2011)

i got the leaflet for the packet today too, but when i went to the post office to collect my lovely cube the postman said he couldn't found it and asked me to go there again tomorrow


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you punch him in the face?


----------



## Zyrb (Mar 9, 2011)

got mine today, cant wait to open it


----------



## linkin182 (Mar 10, 2011)

Zyrb said:


> got mine today, cant wait to open it



can you do a review?

im dying to see one!


----------



## Pixel 6 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll buy someone's... Anyone game?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 17, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> I'll buy someone's... Anyone game?


 
If you start doing Ultimate ZhanChi's I'll buy one from you


----------



## gasmus (Mar 17, 2011)

I got the last 2 black ones, sorry but might be up for selling one if you're interested.

The best way I can describe this cube is an exact cross between a GuHong and a Lingyun. Which makes it somewhere between the LingYun(which I hate) and the GuHong in terms of performance.

So far I've done ~500 solves and first impressions of the cube are pretty good. It turns fast like the GuHong, has rounded edges(GuHong feels very sharp), its very accurate, and it NEVER pops. Absolutely 100% never ever ever. I even set it to an extremely loose tension and still just couldnt get it to pop.

Overall, there isnt really much wrong with this cube, I just dont like it as much as the GuHong, even the crappy newer ones. But if you really like the LingYun and want one which doesnt pop, turns much faster and doesnt feel so heavy then this is probably the cube for you.

I just really wish that Dayan would change the GuHongs back to how they were when they first came out... then all this fishing for new cubes would be completely unnecessary.


----------



## cycle (Mar 17, 2011)

gasmus said:


> Overall, there isnt really much wrong with this cube, I just dont like it as much as the GuHong, even the crappy newer ones.



then why do u hate it so much?
and what's wrong with new guhongs?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 17, 2011)

cycle said:


> then why do u hate it so much?


 
Where did he say he hates it?


----------



## cycle (Mar 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Where did he say he hates it?



not directly...but: 

_



I just dont like it as much as the GuHong, even the crappy newer ones.
I just really wish that Dayan would change the GuHongs back to how they were when they first came out... then all this fishing for new cubes would be completely unnecessary.

Click to expand...

_
sounds like it for me.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah yes, I guess if he said it's not as good as something that's 'crappy' then I can see where you're coming from. But reading the whole thing it sounds like it's a really good cube, but just not quite as good as the Guhong.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 17, 2011)

cycle said:


> then why do u hate it so much?
> and what's wrong with new guhongs?


 
By reading the whole thing its quite obvious I dont hate this cube... you dont have to exploit every minor error I make.

But I should clarify, by 'crappy newer ones' I mean the new GuHongs with the harder plastic are nowhere near as good as the original ones. But they can still be good cubes. I believe the original ones had softer plastic? Whatever the difference is the older ones are definitely better.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 17, 2011)

Apparently the POM version GuHong needs more care and different lubrication method than the regular ABS one because of the hardness. (the harder the plastic, the more apparent a molding imperfection would be) But really, POM is the ideal material for cubes because of the wear-resistant self-lubricating properties. It's just that most speedcubers have been using the wrong lubricant all this time, damaging the plastic material with organic solvents.


----------



## cycle (Mar 17, 2011)

gasmus said:


> By reading the whole thing its quite obvious I dont hate this cube... you dont have to exploit every minor error I make.
> 
> But I should clarify, by 'crappy newer ones' I mean the new GuHongs with the harder plastic are nowhere near as good as the original ones. But they can still be good cubes. I believe the original ones had softer plastic? Whatever the difference is the older ones are definitely better.


 
but nothing u said about the zhan chi was negative. and then u say it's worse than a crappy guhong. why do u favor the guhong?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 17, 2011)

gasmus said:


> and it NEVER pops. Absolutely 100% never ever ever. I even set it to an extremely loose tension and still just couldnt get it to pop.


 
Quite definitely no pops, even if you're rough with it? That's what bugged me most about the GuHong, it just isn't stable enough. If reviews agree with this (ie. you didn't just get lucky), then I'll probably get one or two.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 17, 2011)

I just told you why I used the word 'crappy'...

I favor the GuHong(original) because it feels light, turns fast, doesnt pop, doesn't lockup but most of all doesn't lag. The new ones lag like crazy. I guess the softer plastic becomes much smoother with a little breaking in which the new one doesn't. I've spent a lot of time on the newer ones but have never come across one I like. ALL of my original GuHongs were amazing. Close to the perfect cube, at least for me. Also, in my experience the newer ones wore out just as fast if not faster than the older ones... so really the harder plastic is pretty pointless.

EDIT: and yeah Matthew definitely no pops so far, and I was pretty rough with it. If the final version isnt much different you'll see what i mean


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

gasmus said:


> I just told you why I used the word 'crappy'...
> 
> I favor the GuHong(original) because it feels light, turns fast, doesnt pop, doesn't lockup but most of all doesn't lag. The new ones lag like crazy. I guess the softer plastic becomes much smoother with a little breaking in which the new one doesn't. I've spent a lot of time on the newer ones but have never come across one I like. ALL of my original GuHongs were amazing. Close to the perfect cube, at least for me. Also, in my experience the newer ones wore out just as fast if not faster than the older ones... so really the harder plastic is pretty pointless.
> 
> EDIT: and yeah Matthew definitely no pops so far, and I was pretty rough with it. If the final version isnt much different you'll see what i mean


 
Yeah the POM ones really needs different treatment than the softer ABS ones. Any sharp angles on the pieces will cause roughness and lockups with POM because of the hardness, so basically you need to sand down any of the imperfections you could find.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes but its the hardness itself which causes this 'lag' or what I call lag. No matter what I do to the cube its still no match for the older ABS version (Btw, the softer plastic is what I also liked about the type F(1)). And actually *everyone* I know who has the older ABS version like it far more than the newer one. I wish that if they were going to change the cube they would just sell the new type in addition to rather than instead of the older ABS ones.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

gasmus said:


> Yes but its the hardness itself which causes this 'lag' or what I call lag. No matter what I do to the cube its still no match for the ABS version (Btw, the softer plastic is what I also liked about the type F(1)). And actually *everyone* I know who has the older ABS version like it far more than the newer one. I wish that if they were going to change the cube they would just sell the new type in addition to rather than instead of the ABS ones.


 
Specifically what is this lag you were talking about? If you mean "mushy" turning, it shouldn't happen unless you used "aggressive" lubricants like CRC or JigALoo. POM have low coefficients of friction in comparison with ABS, so you should use less lube on it. (not to mention that silicone sprays should not be used) 

And please refer the two cubes as "POM" and "ABS" versions, neither one is a replacement for the other, the ABS Guhong is readily available on many stores like Lightake.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 18, 2011)

stop trying to explain it with facts. ABS was soft and smooth, and perfect, POM is hard as hell. It has less resistance, yes, but it's really "crappy". It doesn't feel anywhere as smooth as the old ones used to. And I know exactly what Breandan means by "lag", but I can't explain it either. 

Plus, I don't even think Breandan means the POM version, just the ABS version which was produced after like September.

It's like "old type a" - there's a huge difference between 2007 type a, 2008 type a and 2009 type a.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 18, 2011)

I didnt say 'POM' because I dont have a POM guhong. I've always ordered my cubes from Lightake(exactly the same cubes) and my more recent ones definitely have harder plastic, so I assumed they were changed. Also I got 2 of these http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140 with my ZhanChis. "Material:ABS" and they suck just like the rest of the newer guhongs...

I'm not really sure how I can explain lag, but the older ones lagged too until they were broken in a little bit. Also I used maru lube, not silicone spray.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

well, as i explained before, harder plastic = more sensitive to imperfections. That's why the POM ones are not as smooth as the regular Guhong.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

gasmus said:


> I didnt say 'POM' because I dont have a POM guhong. I've always ordered my cubes from Lightake(exactly the same cubes) and my more recent ones definitely have harder plastic, so I assumed they were changed. Also I got 2 of these http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140 with my ZhanChis. "Material:ABS" and they suck just like the rest of the newer guhongs...
> 
> I'm not really sure how I can explain lag, but the older ones lagged too until they were broken in a little bit. Also I used maru lube, not silicone spray.


 
Hmm, that's interesting. Well it's true that the Old Aloha-I cubes have changed several times (I think there were at least 4 different versions), and it might also be that DaQing Bao is experimenting with different materials. In any cases, as long as you are not using silicone sprays then it's OK.

As for the lag, just try to describe it instead of explaining. Make comparisons with something else.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2011)

Well around December last year, the GuHongs now had DaYan-2 Guhong on the box.
The core changed, and it seems to me the weight changed. They're still awesome but they fixed some glitches with the core, but maybe the plastic changed.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 18, 2011)

hmm, still, POM is obviously not the perfect material for people who like it smooth - like Breandan and me.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 18, 2011)

what is the shipping cost from witeden?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 18, 2011)

gasmus said:


> I got the last 2 black ones, sorry but might be up for selling one if you're interested.
> 
> The best way I can describe this cube is an exact cross between a GuHong and a Lingyun. Which makes it somewhere between the LingYun(which I hate) and the GuHong in terms of performance.
> 
> ...


 
Would you mind elaborating why you hate the LingYun? Personal preference is probably key, but aside from popping, what else is there to fault?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

Sin-H said:


> hmm, still, POM is obviously not the perfect material for people who like it smooth - like Breandan and me.


 
unless the cube is engineered by Germans, that is.

ABS is popular because they do not shrink as much coming out of the molds, and are easy to break in. The only con is that it is not very durable and could wear out relatively quickly. POM is definitely superior if engineered right.


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2011)

@daniel0743897234978234ex: You do realise that you arguing about what makes a cube 'better' with Stefan and Breandan?

Technically 'superior' =/= better.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2011)

i don't have much knowledge with plastics. just to mention, my Zhan Chi had popped 6 times out of all my 2000 solves with it


----------



## cycle (Mar 18, 2011)

i'd prefer it if those with prototype zhan chis would call it a prototype. someone might read this conversation at a later date when the final zhan chi are out and then...confusion...chaos...armageddon. u heard it here first.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 18, 2011)

What?! Is it a loose tension?

I must have done almost 3000 and still no pop. not even close.

Edit: Prototype is implied by the title of the thread...


----------



## Radu (Mar 18, 2011)

gasmus said:


> I didnt say 'POM' because I dont have a POM guhong. I've always ordered my cubes from Lightake(exactly the same cubes) and my more recent ones definitely have harder plastic, so I assumed they were changed. Also I got 2 of these http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140 with my ZhanChis. "Material:ABS" and they suck just like the rest of the newer guhongs...
> 
> I'm not really sure how I can explain lag, but the older ones lagged too until they were broken in a little bit. Also I used maru lube, not silicone spray.


I thought I'm the only one who noticed that the first versions of GuHong are better (much better) than the new ones. I'm happy I still have 2-3 from that period left in a corner. When I go to test them, they really feel different from the new ones.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2011)

gasmus said:


> What?! Is it a loose tension?
> 
> I must have done almost 3000 and still no pop. not even close.
> 
> Edit: Prototype is implied by the title of the thread...


Could I buy one? Pm me, if you will.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 19, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Would you mind elaborating why you hate the LingYun? Personal preference is probably key, but aside from popping, what else is there to fault?



Its just very heavy and slow. Not a good cube. My general average with mine was almost 2 secs slower than normal, before I gave it away.



pablobaluba said:


> I thought I'm the only one who noticed that the first versions of GuHong are better (much better) than the new ones. I'm happy I still have 2-3 from that period left in a corner. When I go to test them, they really feel different from the new ones.



I dont suppose you'd be willing to sell me one would you?^^ I really envy you, treasure those cubes!



Tim Major said:


> Could I buy one? Pm me, if you will.



I havent decided yet whether to sell one or not. Remind me in a week or so and we'll see


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 21, 2011)

I received mine in the mail today. I haven't used it much yet, I've spent most of today cleaning it and lubing it with Lubix, BUT! I prefer it over my GuHong because of the speed. Also it cuts 3/4 reverse (maybe a tad more) and like 40 degrees normal, so reverse is better than the GuHong but normal is worse. Then again, who needs 45+ degrees cornercutting... Also with the tension I got my ZhanChi it CANNOT pop. Very clever design.
All of this is MY opinion so don't go "blablabla you are wrong because I think something else lulz".

Also, I changed the normal core to a Maru core.



/Kian


----------



## Pixel 6 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm interested in buying one off of someone here if anyone cares to part with it...

=]

- Pixel -


----------



## Radu (Mar 27, 2011)

gasmus said:


> I dont suppose you'd be willing to sell me one would you?^^ I really envy you, treasure those cubes!


I've just seen your post today. I'll see what I can do . Shipping is not that cheap to UK. I have to make some order in the cube corner with accesories and see the "status" of my cubes. Maybe if you come at the Romanian Open in May  it will be easier. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28300-Romanian-Open-2011


----------



## RTh (Mar 27, 2011)

BTW, when will the final version come out?

Also, where could I get one of those prototype cubes? Witeden is out of stock.


----------



## notluK (Mar 27, 2011)

RTh said:


> BTW, when will the final version come out?
> 
> Also, where could I get one of those prototype cubes? Witeden is out of stock.



Same here, I'd really like to pick up a prototype. I was too slow for the Witeden ones. :cry:


----------



## gasmus (Mar 27, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> I've just seen your post today. I'll see what I can do . Shipping is not that cheap to UK. I have to make some order in the cube corner with accesories and see the "status" of my cubes. Maybe if you come at the Romanian Open in May  it will be easier. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28300-Romanian-Open-2011


 
You'd really be willing to sell me one? Thanks a lot man! and i want to go to Romanian open but i have to save as much money as i can for US nats/worlds, and flights are just too expensive to Romania If you are selling though, i'll pay for shipping too.

and @ Pixel: I might be willing to trade you my other Zhan Chi for an Elite+some Lubix if you're up for it.


----------



## teller (Mar 27, 2011)

It's interesting how the high performance cubers seem to wear out their cubes so quickly. I've been using the same cube for almost a year.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

gasmus said:


> i have to save as much money as i can for US nats/worlds,



Breandan is coming to Worlds!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 14, 2012)

wellz, I have the final version, (obviously, based on the date) and I was wondering what is wrong with using spray silicone on it? (Unfortunately, I already put a heck lot of CRC in it). My last cube was a GH2, and this thing is amazing compared to it. It most certainly does cut 45+, btw. I have gotten it to pop with very torturous methods, but NEVER during a solve.

(I just blew half a face off. Lol.) 
*Puts cube back together*


----------

